# Nsw State Home Brew Competition



## Ray_Mills (19/8/04)

Hi all
Just a reminder to all those entering the Competition all beers have to be in by next Thursday. Once all beers are in we will be able to work out the judging order over the four week period.
Cheers
Ray Mills


----------



## Snow (19/8/04)

Ray,

where do we get info/entry forms for this comp?

- SNow.


----------



## Doc (19/8/04)

Snow said:


> where do we get info/entry forms for this comp?


 The details and entry forms are available here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Wreck (20/8/04)

How do you guys normally package up your beers to send to the comp?

Thanks,
Wreck.


----------



## Doc (20/8/04)

I drop mine off at a supporting brew shop (usually The Country Brewer or ESB Randwick). Then you don't have to worry about any abuse of the beers by AusPost.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## pint of lager (20/8/04)

Imagine that the box that contains your offerings to the gods of wort is going to be dropped from a height of 1 metre and pack accordingly.

Sturdy cardboard boxes, lots of bubblewrap or newspaper. At least 3 cm of packing between the edge of the box and the bottle. Lots of packing between bottles. Minimize bottle movement. Make sure any paperwork is somewhere easy for the unpacker to find.


----------



## Doc (21/8/04)

Actually I sent some entries to QLD last year.
Used the white expandable mesh you get on duty free alcohol at the airport, then bubble wrap, in a sturdy box with screwed up newspaper around all of that just as Pint describes. They all arrived well too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/8/04)

The ones I sent to Bathurst I wrapped each bottle in newspaper then in a cardboard box. But it didnt work very well. When the beers left my place they tasted great. By the time the judges got them, quite a few faults seemed to be present.


----------



## Wreck (27/8/04)

Ray,

What's the turn out been like?

Cheers,
Wreck.


----------



## Doc (27/8/04)

Wreck said:


> Ray,
> 
> What's the turn out been like?


 Or even how many AHB members have entered ?
I've entered six beers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (27/8/04)

I may stand to be corrected on this but I thought it was only open to residents of NSW.

cheers


----------



## Asher (27/8/04)

FWIW

I send all my comp beers in the brown plastic PET bottles. I wrap each in bubble wrap and tape up. I fit 3 in a standard parcel post 3kg sachet ( they cost $7.40 to anywhere in Australia) so it is quite economical....

Asher for now


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/8/04)

Asher said:


> FWIW
> 
> I send all my comp beers in the brown plastic PET bottles. I wrap each in bubble wrap and tape up. I fit 3 in a standard parcel post 3kg sachet ( they cost $7.40 to anywhere in Australia) so it is quite economical....
> 
> Asher for now


 ......until you get beaten Asher  

Good luck to all those entering.

C&B
TDA


----------



## sosman (27/8/04)

johnno said:


> I may stand to be corrected on this but I thought it was only open to residents of NSW.


 I can't say one way or the other but I think the national comp has a new rule which says that brewers who enter more than one state comp must nominate in advance which state their beers are eligible from.


----------



## Asher (27/8/04)

I believe this to be true...

If you plan to enter more than one qualifying comp, you need to let AABA know in advance as to which one you plan to use to as the qualifier for the national comp. Also make it known on your entries to the other comps that your not using them as a qualifier so that if your placed in the top 3 the 4th place getter can be offered the qualifying position (this is the case for Qld at least)...

Make sense.... :unsure: 

TDA, I hope your not planning on entering the light lager class..... Trash-Mash-Al & I should wrap up that class hands down....  hehe
(SA comp - so I don't confuse anyone not already so...)

Asher for now


----------



## Ray_Mills (16/9/04)

Hi all
Last Saturday The IUB's and NSW Regonal brewers managed to get through the judging of these Catagories

1. Low Alcohol
2. Strong Ale
3. Australian Lager
4. Stout
5. Belgian
6. Fruit

Started at 10.30am (had to purchase sausages, bread etc) and completed around 8pm at Tim Thomas Tower of Power brewery. It was a long day and I must say the quality of the beers were very good. I was hoping to hold the judging at Five Islands but the Newcastle crew could not bet down to the Gong till after lunch. We can only do the judging in the mornings at Five Islands because of the current laws.

On Saturday the 25th we hope to complete the rest of the Catagories at Five Islands. An early start of 8am.

You are more than welcome to come down as we need help in some judging, stewards and other things. The nice thing about it is if we can get the rest of the beers completed we can kick off and try some of Tim's very nice beers.

If you can make it down just turn up.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Ray_Mills (21/9/04)

Hi all
Just a reminder, If some of you can come down on Saturday morning that would be great. I might need some help in stewarting and other things. We will start judging at 8.30 am and if I can have 3 tables judging I might be able to have the rest of the styles completed and that way you will have the results sooner.

We have to be out of the Brewery by 12 noon. Those who want to come feel free or contact me. Last judging day we tip down the sink some great beers to be tasted because nobody was there to drink them. Free beer in the morning and some great Brewery beer in the afternoon. Sounds good to me.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Doc (26/9/04)

Hi all,

Saw that Ray was on earlier, but hasn't posted the results.
They are available via Craftbrewer here

Well done to the organisers and all the winners for another great comp.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Hope Ray and David don't mind me posting the link.


----------



## Linz (26/9/04)

AH poop,

I forgot all about it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc (26/9/04)

Linz said:


> AH poop,
> 
> I forgot all about it!!!!!!!!!!!


 Maybe we should start a thread ........
....

You know you are *NOT* a homebrewer when ...........

You forget the local state comp is on  :lol: 

Doc

Just geeing you up Linz


----------



## Ray_Mills (26/9/04)

Hi
Will be posting more info when I get through all this paper work.
Ray


----------



## jgriffin (26/9/04)

Geez Ray, did you get enough places? 

Doc - any idea if that vanilla bourbon porter is the same recipe you posted?


----------



## Doc (26/9/04)

jgriffin said:


> Geez Ray, did you get enough places?
> 
> Doc - any idea if that vanilla bourbon porter is the same recipe you posted?


 Yep jgriffin, as it twas me.

Doc


----------



## Wreck (26/9/04)

Hey, my stout came 3rd! 

I owe a lot of the result to the guys on here. Only started brewing last year doing K+K. I've spent many hours at work on this site, learning as much as I can.

Thanks,
Wreck.


----------



## Doc (26/9/04)

Well done Wreck.
Congratulations.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (26/9/04)

For some stupid reason I thought it was on the Long weekend!!!!


Next week!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/9/04)

Well done to Doc, Ray, Barry and Wreck on their results in the NSW state comp.
If I have missed in other AHBers sorry and congrats :blink: !

Told you the IVBP would win it's category Doc!!  

C&B
TDA


----------



## johnno (27/9/04)

Congratulations to all the AHB members that placed.
Heading to the Nationals now?

cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/9/04)

Here, here...well done to Doc and the boys at the NSW Comp!

I wouldn't mind a tipple of the Tripel! :lol: 

Make sure you leave some for the Nationals?!  

Cheers,
TL


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/9/04)

well done to one and all, grat to see so many AHB members getting placings, congratulations.

Andrew


----------



## Wreck (27/9/04)

Quick question: In the results, what does the first number mean?


----------



## Ray_Mills (27/9/04)

Hi Wreck
I know you real Name LOL
Mate its your entry number, When the beers comes in for the Competition the are given a number and I place this number on the bottle. Then all bottles are sorted into the 13 categories by bottle number. So if you have bottle number 1 that is a Saison in the Belgian Category it might end up being judged the 8th beer in that Category on the second day.
Entry numbers are just bottle numbers to be sorted. So all the judges get is a bottle number, Category and Style.

When you enter beers into a competition that does not have the style of beer in their style guides you should attach, say a copy of the BJCP guidelines with your bottle and this will end up with the judges when they get your entry. I did this with my Baltic Porter
Cheers
Ray

BTW I only ran around like a made man on Saturday stewarding and never judged a beer, gee I tasted some. The quality was very high.


----------



## Wreck (27/9/04)

Thanks Ray. Congrats on Illawarra Champion.


----------



## Doc (15/10/04)

Got my results and score sheets in the mail today.
Thanks again to the IBU's for running the comp.

Love Tim Thomas's comments on my Tripel. 



> Wow a perfect trappist beer. Change your religion if you haven't already. Perfect. Congrats.



Doc


----------



## Ray_Mills (16/10/04)

Hi
Remember DOC Iam right behind you with my Saison and Tim will not be judging at the Nationals. LOL

BTW I wish all place getters the best in the Nationals. Next years NSW Comp will be a lot easier as we are a little more organised (the paper work is). I hope we have a few more entries and a few more judges.
My 4 year holiday working from home is over (bugger). Scored a Sales Executive Job, start Monday and pick up the new company car on Tuesday. In the interview they asked what my hobbie was and when I told them the beer I make I was an instant member of the team.
Cheers
Ray

Back in the real world on Monday.


----------

